# If you were to get additional cats &/or other pets....



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

..what types would you get? I would get a large cat (long, 25+ pounds) and also a blue one. Other pets I might consider getting include a Jungle Cat hybrid, a medium-to-medium large dog, a ferret or a large exotic rat.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

A big cat. We used to have a big cat, but I don't really know how big he was. Willow is close to his size, at 9 pounds, so Grizzly must have been at least 10 or 11 pounds. I would love to have a 15 pound cat, lol. 7 pound Buffy just doesn't cut it, though if she and Willow sleep in the same spot, behind my leg or whatever, then it works for me, lol


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Once we move into an apartment that allows dogs, we are planning to get a Shiba Inu! I hear they are like cats in that they are very clean. Much like cats, they are also independent and have their own quirky personality. In case you were wondering, we would definitely get a puppy so we can properly socialize him to live with our 3 cats.


----------



## jelepe75 (Sep 17, 2005)

The next step for me is an all black kitten, then a calico kitten. I think 5 cats and an aquarium and 2 kids, and a husband are plenty till I buy my house. We just have a small 2 bedroom house right now. So it is a bit crowded, but I just can't resist those kittens! I actually saw some in the paper that are black. I might have to go "rescue" one!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think I'll get another cat until one of the two I have is no longer with me  (Unless some circumstance arises and I can't turn a cat away!). Next pet for me is most likley a dog. I'd love a Newfoundland, or a Doberman, or a Rhodesian Ridgeback, but I'll probably end up just going to the pound and bringing home the one that picks me 

I'd also really like to get a chinchilla when the time is right... I can't have one now, as I don't have a house with climate controls (ie. air conditioning. We have heating but it's randomly dispersed in this old house) and chinchillas are VERY sensitive to varying temperatures.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm actually thinking about getting another rabbit... but... I dunno. I wonder how my bunny would react to having another of his kind around. Someday I want a dog too, and I'd also like to have ferrets again...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

1 preferably 2 border collies from rescues.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Since the BF wants another dog.......I think we will probably be getting one. He wants a Presa Canario or a Doberman. I want another APBT or a Rotweiler. I'd like another cat, but I think 4 is enough for me at least right now. I've been tying with the idea of getting a ferret though. I'm planning on moving my turtle to a larger tank, so I may get something for the exsisting tank.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

DylansDaddy wants a pug


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I'll just list 'other' pets that I wouldn't mind having one day:

a nice large fish tank with fish
a turtle (I miss having them!)
a prairie dog

But with alllll the kitties I'm pretty busy with them! hehe (though I might push for the fish tank one day :lol: )


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd like to get a dog in the next couple years when Joel's out of school, and we've settled down a bit. For me, any ugly mutt that has a sweet personality will do, but I think Joel wants a terrier-type dog. His family always had Scotties or Westies when he was growing up, so since the cats were my idea, the dog will probably have to be his.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I will only get another cat. Trying for a Maine ****, a Maine **** mix will be fine, as long as it's from a shelter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Since I already have 8 cats and 2 dogs, all of whom live indoors I am not allowed to bring home any more animals. Ever. (That's what my husband told me after I brought home cat #8).

I don't know that I'd have more cats. When something happens to the dogs (hopefully a long time from now) I'd like a Great Dane, Doberman, or Bullmastiff. (We currently have a rottweiler and a pitbull/mastiff mix).

JJ - we have two large fish tanks in our living room and the cats LOVE it. Keeps em occupied for hours. It's quite funny to see them try to catch the fish through the glass.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

murried2 said:


> JJ - we have two large fish tanks in our living room and the cats LOVE it. Keeps em occupied for hours. It's quite funny to see them try to catch the fish through the glass.


I do hope one day to have a nice large (or 2 nice large) fish tank(s)! Not for right now as we have too many other 'to do' things, but one day! hehe


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If I were to get another animal, if it was a reasonable thing to do, I'd get another collie, a black cat, a black cat with white paws, and a tuxedo cat. Of course, I will never give up my Siamese cats.  Oh, I'd have a large aquarium again. Of course I can't be trusted to stop with one aquarium, so that's probably out of the question...unless :idea: :wink:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

TxnKats said:


> Well, I'll just list 'other' pets that I wouldn't mind having one day:
> 
> a nice large fish tank with fish
> a turtle (I miss having them!)
> ...


JJ, I have a friend who's got 3 prarie dogs! They are facinating little creatures, and a LOT of fun at playtime! You have to keep the nails trimmed down though, because those suckers are SHARP when they climb on you (or try to *burrow* into you!)


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know that I'd get another cat anytime soon. I just *love* the dynamic between Scully and her girls, I wouldn't want to do anything to upset that.

So...

I think my next pet would either be a couple rats, or a couple guinea pigs 8)


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

vanillasugar said:


> JJ, I have a friend who's got 3 prarie dogs! They are facinating little creatures, and a LOT of fun at playtime! You have to keep the nails trimmed down though, because those suckers are SHARP when they climb on you (or try to *burrow* into you!)


I've had friends that have had them as well and of course growing up in Texas I've seen plenty living in fields, just sooo cute! hehe I don't know if I'd ever get one or not, but they'll always be on my "wish" list! lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would love to have a horse and a couple dogs.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

For cats, I'd consider either another Ragdoll or a Persian-I just love longhaired cats! If I where able, I'd get a large bird. I love Cockatoos and Macaws, but I know they take more money to properly care for then I can afford right now. I'd also consider another ferret(I'm owned by 2 right now) or another dog(I'm owned by an Italian Greyhound and a Springer Spaniel)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

> Next pet for me is most likley a dog. I'd love a Newfoundland, or a Doberman, or a Rhodesian Ridgeback, but I'll probably end up just going to the pound and bringing home the one that picks me



Going to the pound and finding one that picks you is the method Vinny and I would recommed. 8) :lol: 

As far as future pets...We would like a BIG dog someday, when we have our own house with a large yard.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

I want a Sugar Glider!!!


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

Old thread, but... 

If I could get another cat, I would probably get a seal point Snowshoe... or a bicolor Snowshoe. I also saw an AMAZING silver spotted tabby Turkish Angora at a cat show today. If they weren't so expensive, I would get a Turkish Angora kitten from that breeder in a heartbeat! May be worth saving up for... 

The only breed of dog that my husband and I are interested in are Siberian Huskies. There's a pretty Husky girl on Petfinder that I've been watching with interest, but my main concern is for my cats - huskies are known to have a high prey drive and I don't want to put them in any danger.

As for other animals, I would love to get a young Jungle Carpet Python (I already own two other snakes, a Brazilian Rainbow Boa and a Leucistic Texas Ratsnake), or a small bird (lutino cockatiel, sun conure, or rainbow lorikeet). I'm also setting up a saltwater aquarium right now... I have one other aquarium, a small planted dwarf cichlid setup.

What can I say, I love animals :lol:


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmmmm... I don't think that I would get another cat (at least not for a lonnnnng time). But as for other animals. I would like to have....
A Green cheek conure 
A rose breasted cockatoo
An african grey
A sugar glider (probably 2 )
and a dog... one of the small breeds. 
 

I already have 8 cats... a blue and gold macaw.. 12 cockatiels.. and a bunny


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

A French Bulldog


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmmm.....(fun old thread to bring back!)

I'd say another dog. Have to be an Irish Wolfhound.

Already owned by four cats, two German Shepherds, and two Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Love chinese crested dogs they are adorable.  .... I would like to have either a yorkie, a chihuahua, a cocker spaniel, a daschund, or a chinese crested  (but they are kind of hard to find around here.. unless you go to a breeder but I would like to adopt)


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

I would love to rescue a greyhound !!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

A tortoise...and then lots more puss cats....a burmese, a norwegian forest cat and a sphynx


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

No more pets for me. I have too many already.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd really like a snake, its like the only type of pet i havent had :lol: .... or a goat or a chicken


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

oransmom said:


> I would love to rescue a greyhound !!


Me too! But DH thinks they look like big rats :evil: He would probably prefer a lab, he used to have the most beautiful chocolate brown female, but she was run over after his ex-wife threw him out....the ex wasn't really keeping a close eye on her and she got away  

But if we were to get a dog, we'd probably just go to the SPCA and get one.


----------



## Furbabies (Jan 28, 2006)

I dunno....
If I got another cat, I would just head down to the shelter and fall in love with one....
For other pets, 
LOL another dog or rabbit  From the shelter.
Cats, dogs, and rabbits....What my life revolves around


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*other pets*

I'm sure Jimmy wouldn't tolerate another cat..
But if I was just day dreaming, I would love a Maine **** or Norwegian Forest Cat. Or maybe a Turkish Van.
As for other animals..if we lived in the country I think I'd like a sweet little Donkey.  

seashell


----------

